# Harvesting Nature



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm 16 and I live in Montcalm County and I was wondering, I like the idea of collecting what nature provides and I was wondering what all can be collected. I plan to harvest walnuts. We have 40 acres of hardwood trees. We have wild apples, cherries, rhubarb, blackberries, raspberries , and the occasional morel, I want to do everything I can, I want to try to make maple syrup too, but I was wondering if there is anything else to collect.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

There are all kinds of edible wild plants, i would go to your library and check out some books on the subject. Really too much to list on a forum...

You never mentioned greens, there are many leafy plants that are edible too, wild garlic, dandelion, lambs quarter, asparagus, mustard, as wells as grapes, blueberries.

You cannot live solely on wild plants and animals on only 40 acres if thats what your thinking, the native population accomplished this by foraging over thousands of acres moving constantly...

What i would do is read up on homesteading, you can grow and harvest everything you need on 40 acres, even harvest some wood for firewood or for sale, also raise all the animals you want.. Save seeds, compost the manure and greens to replenish the gardens etc...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I just like it as a hobby, for instance harvesting berries for blackberry pie, or rhubarb for pie


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

I Like wild leeks or ramps some people call it. Each time when I go out fishing up to North Michigan, I always pick some wild leek plants. The best time to have it is in April and May before the maple trees to have the leaves.

Wild garlic is tasty. Lambs quarters are good too. 

In Michigan you can find tons of mushrooms from March to October. But be careful of the poisonous mushrooms. Make sure it is 100% edible before you put it in your mouth.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay thanks


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Fiddlehead ferns in the spring.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Honey Mushrooms or Stump Mushrooms.
You could pick 50 #s in a weekend at the right spots
Early Fall to freeze up.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

These are helpfull sights, livingafield.com,and MIWilderness on youtube. they are both in michigan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

